# Madone seat mast with Fizik carbon braided?



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Is anyone riding a Madone (preferably 2010 series 6) using a Fizik saddle that has the braided carbon rails? Is the saddle clamp compatible with the rails which are 9mm tall and 7mm wide? Have not received my 6.5 yet but I will probably end up swapping the saddle for an Aliante Carbon and I am just wondering if the clamp is compatible with the oversized rails.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

Eric_H said:


> Is anyone riding a Madone (preferably 2010 series 6) using a Fizik saddle that has the braided carbon rails? Is the saddle clamp compatible with the rails which are 9mm tall and 7mm wide? Have not received my 6.5 yet but I will probably end up swapping the saddle for an Aliante Carbon and I am just wondering if the clamp is compatible with the oversized rails.


The Bontrager seatmasts will work with saddles with oversized rails, but you have to swap out the "wing" section of the seatmast clamp with an oversized version.

Your shop should be able to order the oversized version pretty easily. Tell them it is part # 406923...all warehouses currently have them in stock. They run about $10 or so, unless the shop is willing to swap with the existing wings.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks tbb001!


----------

